# Sukerkin strikes gold!!



## exile (Oct 27, 2008)

A hearty round of applause for SukerkinMark is now the first MTer to strike gold since the Great Rep Reorganization of 2007! Well done, Mark, and the first round is mine (Adnam's Broadside or Marston's Pedigree, preferably gravity dispense!)  :drinkbeer


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations Mark! Well done and well earned. :asian:


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 27, 2008)

Well deserved.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great Job Mark


----------



## morph4me (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations Mark!! Well deserved :cheers:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations Sukerkin!


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 27, 2008)

Why, thank you one and all for your kind words both here and over time in the compliments I have received in Rep.  As ever, it is truly the words and sentiment that arrive with the 'buff' that mean a great deal :reigi all round:.


----------



## Drac (Oct 27, 2008)

*Congrats!!!!!!!* I still miss the stars...


----------



## kidswarrior (Oct 27, 2008)

No one deserves it more, Mark. :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 27, 2008)

exile said:


> and the first round is mine (Adnam's Broadside or Marston's Pedigree, preferably gravity dispense!)  :drinkbeer


 
Mmm, you shouldn't torment me with such visions whilst I'm at work .  I'll take a Pedi or, if there's some about, a Fursty Ferret (they might not be able to spell but the beer is glorious ... maybe that's why they can't spell? :lol: ).


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 27, 2008)

exile said:


> A hearty round of applause for SukerkinMark is now the first MTer to strike gold since the Great Rep Reorganization of 2007! Well done, Mark, and the first round is mine (Adnam's Broadside or Marston's Pedigree, preferably gravity dispense!)  :drinkbeer


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 27, 2008)

A high and well deserved round of the finest ale for one outstanding MT poster... among many. 
Way to go my friend. 
:asian:


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kudos!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome!!! well deserved!!


----------



## grydth (Oct 27, 2008)

Coming in just ahead of the Great Rep Reorganization of 2008, I'd say it's amazing.... you should be back to 100 in no time at all! :angel:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations to a fine, refined gentleman! :asian:


----------



## exile (Oct 27, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Mmm, you shouldn't torment me with such visions whilst I'm at work .  I'll take a Pedi or, if there's some about, a Fursty Ferret (they might not be able to spell but the beer is glorious ... maybe that's why they can't spell? :lol: ).



That's _really_ misspelled... it should be Thursty Therret... wait... no, Furtsty Thurrut... no, that's not it... :drinkbeer: :lol: ...

While I was in the UK, I had the pleasure of sampling a lot of different cask ales... some of the better ones were Director's Bitter (Courage) and Bishop's Finger (Shepherd Neame). There were others... 

... it's a whole world out there! And Sukerkin is lucky enough to have them within walking distance of work, play and home....


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 27, 2008)

:hic: :lol:

That probably explains some of my late night posts .


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations!  Sniff sniff...I always knew it would be you!!!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations!  :asian:


----------



## Mimir (Oct 29, 2008)

:cheers: Congrats!

artyon:


----------



## tko4u (Oct 29, 2008)

oh, congratulations to him!


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 30, 2008)

Way to go!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 30, 2008)

Mind you, I've just blotted my copybook a little over in the "Elections" section .  The negative, hate-anything-Obama tactics tweaked my nerves just at the wrong moment and my keyboard went mad .  I should delete it really but people have replied now and it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## exile (Nov 24, 2008)

... and now *jks has struck gold as well*nicely done, Jim!


----------



## morph4me (Nov 24, 2008)

Congratulations Jim, well deserved


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2008)

You Rawk, Jim!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks...


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

Well done indeed, Jim :tup:.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 24, 2008)

For he's a jolly good fellow...


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 24, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> For he's a jolly good fellow...


You obviously weren't talking to me this afternoon...  Definitely not jolly.  (Long, long weekend and day of work, with way too much administrative stupidity & BS making it even more frustrating when someone was a step and a half behind where I'd expect 'em to be...  Too little sleep... and definitely not a happy -- or jolly -- camper!)

But I appreciate the sentiment!  It's really all the little people out there repping me that made it possible...  (in my best TV star receiving an award voice)


----------



## exile (Nov 25, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> It's really all the little people out there repping me that made it possible...  (in my best TV star receiving an award voice)



Yes, there's that angle... or you could have used the, 'When I'm posting, I never think about rep, I'm just trying to do my best for the team. I'm happy if I can get the job done. We all need to think about the team, and what it takes to win, and that means putting some points on the board....' ... in other words, the ESPN script. .


----------



## exile (Jan 2, 2009)

... and in case there's anyone who hasn't noticed, jks has struck gold _again!_


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 2, 2009)

Huzzar! 

On a related note, I have noted that I'm not getting much in the way of positive feedback recently. Does this simply mean that I'm not posting as much of late or that I'm turning into a 'light-weight'?


----------



## exile (Jan 2, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Huzzar!
> 
> On a related note, I have noted that I'm not getting much in the way of positive feedback recently. Does this simply mean that I'm not posting as much of late or that I'm turning into a 'light-weight'?



You couldn't be light-weight if you _tried_, Mark. One thing I've noticed: sometimes people like posts that have been just fired off on impulse, so to speak, while the stuff you really sweated over lands in a well and sinks without a trace... it may have to do with who in particular is reading what, and when. I really _don't_ think you need to be to worried about the reception your posts get! These things come and go, and it's hard to say why... :idunno:


----------



## matt.m (Jan 2, 2009)

How about some good ole single malt scotch from a scottsman my friend.  Well deserved.


----------



## grydth (Jan 3, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Huzzar!
> 
> On a related note, I have noted that I'm not getting much in the way of positive feedback recently. Does this simply mean that I'm not posting as much of late or that I'm turning into a 'light-weight'?



Well, there's no diminution of quality, either in general or in your fine contributions. I wonder if the "Thanks" system is in part responsible... it is much easier to hit a "Thanks" for a good post and then keep reading down the thread. I wonder how many times folks are saying "Thanks" when previously they'd have been going through the positive feedback process. You have unusually high total postiive rep - but also a very large "Thanks" score as well..... so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## exile (Jan 3, 2009)

grydth said:


> Well, there's no diminution of quality, either in general or in your fine contributions. I wonder if the "Thanks" system is in part responsible... it is much easier to hit a "Thanks" for a good post and then keep reading down the thread. *I wonder how many times folks are saying "Thanks" when previously they'd have been going through the positive feedback process. *You have unusually high total postiive rep - but also a very large "Thanks" score as well..... so I wouldn't worry.



I think that's a lot of itmaybe _most_ of it. I also suspect it was Bob's intention, part of the deflation of the rep system that he instituted at the beginning of last year.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 3, 2009)

I think you chaps have the right of it there i.e. that the 'Thanks' facility makes it much easier for people to convey an "I agree"/"Well said" et al without going through the Rep System or making a full post.  

It's actually something I approve of myself because I have always felt a bit of a post-whore if I only made a post to "Me too!" someone elses words .

I reckon I must just have been having a little 'cold early hours of the morning' blues & paranoia in my previous post :lol:.  Thanks for the reassurance, gentlemen :tup:.


----------



## exile (Jan 3, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I reckon I must just have been having a little 'cold early hours of the morning' blues & paranoia in my previous post :lol:.  Thanks for the reassurance, gentlemen :tup:.



I know, I know&#8212;as a fellow night-owl, the world looks really _weird_ at 2:30a.m. or later, and your thinking takes on the quality of a hall of distorting mirrors. And I've noticed, in my own response to MT posting, that I use the 'Thanks' button much more&#8212;where once upon a time I'd have given rep, because it really was the only way to signify approval without that kind of redundant 'me too' quality. I suspect it's the same for a lot of other regular posters on the site.


----------



## grydth (Jan 3, 2009)

Personally, I enjoy getting the "Thanks" more than the rep points..... it shows people are reading the stuff I post and getting some benefit. Given all that I learn here, the gratitude received in return I find pleasant. 

"Thanks" are also public recognition where the rep comments are not. Its nice to see a few pop up when there's a spirited debate going on. Where I will be in trouble is if Bob puts in the "No, thanks" function I jokingly suggested some time ago.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely, I've largely 'migrated'  to the thanks system, but still wil rep. when I'm moved to do so!


----------

